# carbon frame lifetime



## si.kimba (Mar 10, 2007)

I am planning to buy Look 585.

Some say that carbon frame has a limited lifetime.
I am comparing to alu/titanium frame that tends to be 'last' forever.
This has been bothering me since the 585 is pricey.

Does anyone have any explanation about this ?

Thanks


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

You will be looking at buying a new frame....with the speed of tecno advanement and all ....long before that Look frame wears out. Nothing lasts forever. My buddy just broke his 'last forever' Litespeed. No waranty since it did not break on a weld.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I've seen 10 year old carbon Looks, Treks, Kestrels and Specialized still on the road. A friend cracked the chain stay on his '98 Trek OCLV and it was replaced under warranty. Another friend had a 12 year old Brew. "I'll never ride antyhing else" until the seat tube cracked. He now rides a Dean and "will never ride anthything else". As George Harrison said " All things must pass". Including George.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

si.kimba said:


> I am planning to buy Look 585.
> 
> Some say that carbon frame has a limited lifetime.
> I am comparing to alu/titanium frame that tends to be 'last' forever.
> ...


I have one of the first LOOK carbon frames built(around 1987). It is still going strong


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think Dave answered your question


----------



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

Just an FYI, this is what an online company sent me about the warranty on the 585

Look: Five year coverage from manufacturing defects, and one year warranty on paint and finish work. All registration material is included with the Owner's Manual that will come with your frame/bike.


----------



## si.kimba (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes. Dave answered my question.
I have no doubt now.
Thank you guys for all your reply.
I will order a 585 a.s.a.p  

to locomotive1.
you have a really nice bike :thumbsup: 
a 595..lucky you.


----------

